# 1uf Capacitor Size



## Diatrive (Jun 27, 2019)

Hello there,

 Does anyone have a good source for thin 1uf box capacitors? I mean thin versus the wide box capacitors that take up 2 slots.

Thanks!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jun 27, 2019)

I don’t think you’ll have much luck with that, may want to try ceramic or tantalum caps instead if space is an issue.


----------



## Diatrive (Jun 27, 2019)

Okay cool thanks. The new Rainbow Machine clone has LOTS of them.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jun 27, 2019)

Oh yeah, it specifies 1uf MLCC (ceramic) caps


----------



## Robert (Jun 27, 2019)

Go with MLCC, some of them need to be unpolarized so tantalum wouldn't work.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jun 27, 2019)

Use the MLCCs on this, but for other projects which require 1uFs:








						1uF 1000nF 100V 5% Polyester Film Box Type Capacitor
					

KEMET- Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				











						1uF 63V 5% Polyester Film Box Type Capacitor WIMA MKS2
					

WIMA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				








						Search results for: 'capacitors polyester film box type capacitors wima 1uf 100v 10 polyester film box type capacitor ammo'
					






					www.taydaelectronics.com
				











						1uF 100V 10% Polyester Film Box Type Capacitor WIMA MKS2
					

WIMA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Diatrive (Jun 28, 2019)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## evitative (Jun 29, 2019)

Would these work when MLCC isn't specified?









						Polyester Film Capacitors100V
					

100V Polyester Film Capacitors




					www.mammothelectronics.com


----------



## Robert (Jun 29, 2019)

Electrically they'll work, but I think they might be physically larger and might not fit.

These would likely be a better fit: 








						Polyester Film Box Capacitors63V
					

Box Capacitor 63V




					www.mammothelectronics.com


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jun 29, 2019)

evitative said:


> Would these work when MLCC isn't specified?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They'll make your board like like it needs braces, but yeah. I've made them work plenty of times


----------

